
Ask HN: Uber Fare Adjustment Rip Off - iambateman
This week we flew into France. When we got to the airport, we took an Uber to our AirBnB, which was supposed to cost $17.38. Later in the day, we got an email saying our fare was &quot;corrected&quot; by adding $3.26 &quot;du prix de la course&quot;, which I believe means traffic.<p>The only thing was, there wasn&#x27;t traffic. Our trip was supposed to take 16 minutes and actually took 16 minutes.<p>I googled around and it looks like Uber drivers are systematically requesting fare adjustments in order to increase their overall earnings.<p>Now...my issue with this is not the money or even that fare adjustments exist. Riders should pay for unexpected traffic and should probably pay more for Uber overall. My issue is that Uber is not supposed to be a shady taxi service. I don&#x27;t want to get to the end of my trip and find out it&#x27;s 20% more than I was promised for <i>absolutely no reason</i>.<p>Has this happened to anyone else?
======
dyeje
This sort of thing happens from time to time. Just send a dispute and move on,
I've never heard of a dispute being denied.

------
Rjevski
Haven't happened to me ever, but then I've never used Uber in France.

Is there anything you can do in the app like raise a dispute, etc?

If not, for 3.26$ I'd just let it go and leave a 1-star review to the driver.
Such a review can cost the driver a lot more than 3,26$ so it's actually some
sweet revenge.

~~~
gesman
Problem with that approach - it absolutely does not change anything and does
not protect you from having that happening again and again.

------
coralreef
I did, took an Uber in Bangkok and there are occasional highway tolls, which I
paid the driver 50 baht (~$2) cash for on the spot. I guess he forgot or
decided to get a little extra cause he adjusted the fare to include it after.
Simply filed a ticket and got reimbursed.

------
seattle_spring
What did Uber say when you opened a ticket with them?

